# Blizzaks



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I was quoted 738.00 for 4 Blizzaks installed, is that a good deal?


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

what size and which model, does it include warranty or not, with tax or without?

What place did you get a price from?

PM me if you want


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

245/45/17's LM25's 732.00 out the door. I got em put on my stock rims yesterday with the intent of buying new rims/tires in the spring. 

I've got to warn anyone thinking about doing this, I noticed an immediate decrease in handling. I knew it wouldn't be as good as with summer tires but I was not prepared for how..."squishy" the tires feel. Straight line performance, the grip like no other, but any side to side movement and it feels very lose. I mean.. like driving my grandpa's Buick lose.... If you're going to take a curve, they'll grip, but they give initially and that's a scary feeling the first time. I'd liken it to walking with brushes on the bottom of your feet.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

That's what I did. And you are right about the handling, very squishy. Our winters haven't been too bad recently, but when it snows and gets icy performance tires just won't cut it, all-season or not. I don't need to drive like I stole it when it gets cold here so for 6-7 months I just have to take it a bit easy.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, so we had some colder weather last weekend the tires stiffened right up. They grip like hell and I love em!


----------

